# What size Chris Christensen brush?



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello from Izzie's mom. It has been ages since I have posted. I have a question . What size C C oval brush should I get for an adult Havanese? I was using my Yorkie's 16 mm T-pin brush and I know Izzie needs something else now. I was thinking the 27mm but I am not sure. Izzie is 9 pounds.


----------



## Johanna (11 mo ago)

I have the oval pocket/toy pin brush (20mm) for Naomi but I don't find I use it very often. I keep her in a puppy cut. I find the butter comb and face comb are daily my go to's. If she were in longer coat, I might start with the pin brush and then use the combs to get down to the skin. I like the smaller size for getting around her body, belly etc when I do use it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I use a slicker, C.C. buttercomb and the C.C. face and feet comb daily. With Truffles long coat I need the slicker. The pin brush was ok when they were puppies. I still have one, but never use it.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Johanna said:


> I have the oval pocket/toy pin brush (20mm) for Naomi but I don't find I use it very often. I keep her in a puppy cut. I find the butter comb and face comb are daily my go to's. If she were in longer coat, I might start with the pin brush and then use the combs to get down to the skin. I like the smaller size for getting around her body, belly etc when I do use it.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Heather's said:


> I use a slicker, C.C. buttercomb and the C.C. face and feet comb daily. With Truffles long coat I need the slicker. The pin brush was ok when they were puppies. I still have one, but never use it.


Thanks for the reply which slicker do you use?


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

My preferred CC brush for the breed is the wood pin brush! Super gentle and sturdy.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

KarMar said:


> My preferred CC brush for the breed is the wood pin brush! Super gentle and sturdy.


Thanks that is what I ended up ordering.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I really like the CC brass fusion brush. However, now that Mia’s hair is long I first comb her out completely and then use the brass fusion brush afterwards. When her hair was shorter I used the brush first,


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Thanks for the reply which slicker do you use?
> I used the Frank's Original Universal slicker for years, but it was discontinued. Tom mentioned the MG Universal slicker was similar and purchased one. It's almost the same without the curved handle. I really like C.C. Big G med slicker because the tines are soft and it makes it easy to separate tangles. Because the tines are so long it wouldn't be good for a puppy or a lightweight coat. It's great for Truffles long coat or Scout's denser coat.





KarMar said:


> My preferred CC brush for the breed is the wood pin brush! Super gentle and sturdy.


I also have the C.C. wooden pin brush. I haven't used it in a very long time, but I really like it because it is softer than using a slicker. I wish that I had purchased the smaller one. That's probably why I haven't used it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I mostly use brushes when drying them, or for leaf removal. And then it doesn't matter THAT much. I do almost all my "real" grooming with my Buttercombs. I have a brass pin brush in my training bag for a quick brush when we get to the training center, in case they are full of static when they come out of their crates. I give them a quick spritz with grooming spray then a once over with the brush. But then again, I'm not sure it matters THAT much which brush it is. 

I think in order of favorites, I like my:

Ice Slick brush
Wood Pin brush
Copper Pin brush

The first two are CC, the third is another brand, but also a premium quality brand. I don't know that I'd want to be without any of them actually, even though I mostly use my combs.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Heather's said:


> I also have the C.C. wooden pin brush. I haven't used it in a very long time, but I really like it because it is softer than using a slicker. I wish that I had purchased the smaller one. That's probably why I haven't used it.


I have one of the mini wood pin brushes (also quite affordable!) and actually love it. I might get a bigger one eventually, but I kind of like the size and both of my dogs really like it. Not good on mats (use the face/feet comb for those generally) but for everyday it’s great and doesn’t seem to cause static the way some others do.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Hello from Izzie's mom. It has been ages since I have posted. I have a question . What size C C oval brush should I get for an adult Havanese? I was using my Yorkie's 16 mm T-pin brush and I know Izzie needs something else now. I was thinking the 27mm but I am not sure. Izzie is 9 pounds.


I have found that smaller brushes are better because you can get into all nooks and crannies. 😄 The larger oval C.C. wooden pin brush I got is great for an all over brush, but not good for under the arms, neck or chest where matting usually happens. Scout is on the larger size and the brush is much too large for him.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

KarMar said:


> My preferred CC brush for the breed is the wood pin brush! Super gentle and sturdy.


That is one of the ones I use too as a finishing brush.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Are you looking for a brush to use in addition to a comb or one that does a little more work? I really still love the wood pin brush, in part because Sundance loves it. I don’t use it a ton, mostly i groom with a comb, but they’re great in between sessions (or if I can tell Sundance isn’t in the mood for a full comb out and I know it’s my own fault because we didn’t have playtime  . I keep the minis in places like the car because they’re great for brushing out leaves and they can fix a topknot in a pinch. So far my wood pin brush is the only brush I’m really loyal to, but it doesn’t really detangle, it’s more useful for keeping the coat neat and if it’s used often between grooms I think it can help prevent mats and tangles. The Ice slip brush helps more with minor detangling and blow drying. Sundance’s coat is kind of dense and he needs a brush cushion that is a bit more firm, but still has the very smooth pins. The regular CC wire pin brushes work okay for blow drying but the pins aren’t close enough together and they’re too easy to push into the base so I don’t get as much mileage out of them.

I don’t remember the sizes but the ice slip brush is the same size as my CC wire pin brush. I like the shape and size of it and I think it would work just as well on a smaller Havanese. It picks up a slightly smaller amount of hair for me than the oval wood pin brush, the way I hold it.

if you get a chance to post pictures sometime, I’d love to see an Izzie update! She’s so beautiful.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Are you looking for a brush to use in addition to a comb or one that does a little more work? I really still love the wood pin brush, in part because Sundance loves it. I don’t use it a ton, mostly i groom with a comb, but they’re great in between sessions (or if I can tell Sundance isn’t in the mood for a full comb out and I know it’s my own fault because we didn’t have playtime  . I keep the minis in places like the car because they’re great for brushing out leaves and they can fix a topknot in a pinch. So far my wood pin brush is the only brush I’m really loyal to, but it doesn’t really detangle, it’s more useful for keeping the coat neat and if it’s used often between grooms I think it can help prevent mats and tangles. The Ice slip brush helps more with minor detangling and blow drying. Sundance’s coat is kind of dense and he needs a brush cushion that is a bit more firm, but still has the very smooth pins. The regular CC wire pin brushes work okay for blow drying but the pins aren’t close enough together and they’re too easy to push into the base so I don’t get as much mileage out of them.
> 
> I don’t remember the sizes but the ice slip brush is the same size as my CC wire pin brush. I like the shape and size of it and I think it would work just as well on a smaller Havanese. It picks up a slightly smaller amount of hair for me than the oval wood pin brush, the way I hold it.
> 
> if you get a chance to post pictures sometime, I’d love to see an Izzie update! She’s so beautiful.


I just checked out the C.C. Ice Slip brush. I'm going to order this one because it looks like the tines are longer which would be good for Scout. If Sundance has a dense coat the C.C. medium Big G slicker brush is great for detangling.


----------

